# Question technique Numbers



## Romain974 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous 
Romain 40 ans de l’île de la réunion 

j’aimerais savoir s’il est possible sur Numbers de relier un tableau de fichier clients à un tableau de commande

je m’explique : dans l’idéal j aimerais avoir un tableau fichier clients avec plusieurs colonnes ( nom, adresse, téléphone , code postale etc...)qui me servirait de base pour un autre tableau qui serait mon tableau de commande avec lui aussi ces même colonnes ( nom, adresse etc ...)mais qui aurait une colonne en plus, celle de la commande clients ( des produit à livrer, je suis poissonnier et je livre à domicile )
 J’aimerais savoir si il est possible dans mon tableau de commande client  de taper le nom d’un client issu de mon tableau de fichier client et qu’automatiquement s’inscrive dans chaque colonnes le nom, l’adresse, le numero de tel et le code postale pour que je n’ai plus que la commande produit à taper ! 
ce qui me ferait gagner un temps fou ! 
merci au personnes qui voudront bien se pencher sur mon cas
Bonne journée


----------



## baron (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 

La commande RECHERCHEV te permettra de faire cela. 

Illustration ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/fonction-si-et-numbers.1336041/#post-13713631


----------



## Romain974 (3 Mai 2020)

Bonjour , 

Merci pour votre réponse mais j ai essayé de comprendre en regardant bien l’exemple en allant voir d’autres tuto video et tout ce que j’ai pu trouver à ce sujet pendant quelques heures et je n’ai pas réussi à faire ce que je souhaiterais 

Je m’explique en essayant d’être le plus clair possible ( désolé mes 1er pas dans Numbers date du confinement et je ne connais pas le jargon ni les bases de cette appli) 

J aimerais que quand j’ai un client au téléphone et qu’il me donne son nom de famille, je n’ai qu’à saisir  par exemple « Grondin » dans la case A2 de mon  tableau « commande client » 




et qu’automatiquement  se remplisse toutes les cellules de la ligne 2 : prénom / téléphone/adresse/zone
via mon tableau fichier client 




( Les deux tableaux sont dans la même feuille de calcul )
Peut être que ça n’est tout simplement pas possible ? 

J’écris ce message depuis mon iPad (air5) et je voulais partager ce fichier plutôt que des photos 
Mais quand je fais « joindre fichier »  « parcourir » « Numbers » ça m’affiche bien mes tableaux Numbers mais ils sont grisés et je ne peux donc pas les partager, y’a t’il une astuce pour pouvoir partager un de ces fichier ou ça n’est pas possible via iPad ?

Merci


----------



## baron (4 Mai 2020)

Bonsoir, 

Je n'ai pas d'iPad ou d'autre iBidule mais si la commande RECHERCHEV existe bien dans ta version de Numbers, c'est assurément la piste à creuser… 

J'espère que d'autres pourront mieux te guider.

Remarques complémentaires : 
— Pour remplir plusieurs colonnes, je dois répéter la formule pour chacune en adaptant le numéro d'ordre de la colonne dont je veux récupérer le contenu (le 3e argument de la formule).
— Si le terme recherché n'est pas unique (ex. GRONDIN Anne ou Sophie), une seule réponse sera trouvée. C'est pourquoi on avait concaténé plusieurs mots dans l'exemple donné dans l'autre sujet.

(R/ En tout cas, tes explications sont très claires.   )


----------



## Chris K (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

À moins que quelque chose m’échappe dans tes explications, le truc qui me fait tiquer sur la possibilité de réaliser cela ce sont les cas où un client unique à plusieurs commandes.
Ta recherche (quand tu tapes le nom du client) devrait logiquement t‘afficher plusieurs lignes (une ligne pour chaque commande associée au client).

Et ça, ça me semble impossible.
Il faudrait se tourner vers une autre solution AMHA.


----------



## les_innommables66 (4 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,

Je pense arriver à quelque chose qui ressemble à ce que tu veux !

Sur cette première feuille, la colonne NomUnique est calculée via une formule, et permet d'avoir un identifiant unique pour distinguer Grondin Anne et Grondin Sophie (si tu as deux René Rivière, il faudra trouver autre chose, mais chaque chose en son temps).






Dans cette deuxième feuille, la saisie se fait uniquement dans la première colonne: j'ai saisi GrondinAnne et les formules ont fait le reste; tu vois là la formule pour le nom.




Et le résultat:





À adapter certainement !

Cordialement
Nicolas


----------

